# Macbook, wifi et free : connecté mais pas internet ....



## Liziobrem (4 Mai 2009)

salut à tous 

j'ai besoin de votre aide concernant un problème de connexion internet

j'ai un macbook sous MAC OS X Leopard 10.5.6 

je me suis abonné à Free récement et j'ai bien reçu ma freebox qui se synchronise parfaitement. mon boitier HD fonctionne nikel lui aussi

j'ai activé la fonction wifi et routeur de la freebox, mon Mac détecte bien le réseau wifi et se connecte normalement. 

en gros tout va bien sauf que .... impossible de se connecter à internet !!!!!!!! 

je suis connecté au wifi mais j'ai pas internet ..... Safari tourne 10min en m'affichant une page blanche comme si il allait se connecter et au final ça me met le message "impossible d'afficher la page" .....

j'ai traqué tous les forums internet, apellé la hotline de free (totalement incompétente qui m'aura quand meme couté 25&#8364; pour rien ..... ) et je sais plus quoi faire .... 

le pire c'est que j'ai jamais eut aucun pb pour me connecté en wifi avec mon Mac
j'ai deja eut un réseau wifi sur Free à mon ancien domicile et tout fonctionnait parfaitement et sans problème ..... 

Merci de vos conseils pour régler ce problème


----------



## Sushiwa (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai le même problème sur mon macbook air.
Quand je vais dans "Préférences Système" > "Réseau" il me dit qu'il est incapable de m'attribuer une adresse IP, pourtant il me considère "connecté".

C'est un bug qui a commencé avec le 10.5.6 chez moi et qui je l'espère sera corrigé dans le 10.5.7.

Si c'est le même bug que tu as j'ai remarqué qu'en allant dans "Sécurité" > "Coupe-feu" et en sélectionnant "autoriser toutes les connections entrantes" il arrive a se connecter.


----------



## Liziobrem (4 Mai 2009)

j'ai pas ce pb puisque moi j'ai bien une adresse IP en me connectant

mais merci du conseil


----------



## simonbo (16 Mai 2010)

Un petit up, j'ai exactement le même problème, une freebox, une ip, mais pas d'internet. Sur mes autres ordinateurs la freebox marche, et quand je connecte le macbook en neufwifi je peux naviguer, et en freewifi impossible d'aller au dela de la page de login. 
Problème qui me laisse un peu pantois, si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Bah Freewifi est le réseau communautaire de Free (limité à 1Mbps, acces par identifiant/password).

Connecte toi avec un cable rj45 à ta freebox, 
va sur la console de gestion de ton compte (https://subscribe.free.fr/login/) 
après t'être identifié, choisi "Gestion de mes services internet" (2ième icone, à gauche),
choisi "Configurer mon réseau WiFi Freebox",
et configure ta connexion Wifi.

Après avec ton mb tu devras t'authentifier sur ce réseau.


----------



## baobab65 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que Liziobrem, quelqu'un a trouvé une solution ?


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

moi là toute première fois que j'ai connecté une borne wifi à mon routeur, j'ai dû configurer la borne et le routeur et pour ça j'ai dû appeler mon opérateur.


----------



## Toximityx (16 Juillet 2010)

baobab65 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que Liziobrem, quelqu'un a trouvé une solution ?



Une fois sur le réseau wifi communautaire, tu dois ouvrir Safari ou autre et une page d'identification se met en place.. 

Si celle-ci ne vient pas :* http://wifi.free.fr* à taper dans la barre d'url et entrer


----------



## mpr (21 Août 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai le problème suivant
un Macbook Pro 2.4ghz/10.6.4, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ma FreeBox, toujours un point d'exclamation, AirPort possède l'adresse IP auto assignée 169.xxxxx et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à internet, parcontre FeeWifi fonctionne,  et j'arrive à me connecter au réseau Neuf de mon amie, mon Iphone lui arrive à se connecter à la FreeBox....
qui aurait une bonne idée pour résoudre ce problème??
merci


----------



## michalpes (8 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir le même problème ( wifi connecté, mais pas d'accès à internet), survenu intempestivement.
J'ai réinstallé Léopard ( install avec remise à zéro), et tout fonctionne parfaitement maintenant.


----------



## Keao (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je pense que j'ai la solution au problème de connexion et  aussi déconnexion :
suffit de faire un réglage sur le site de free ( ou modem routeur pour ceux qui ont un autre FAI )
- Changer le nom du réseau
- Mettre sur le canal 12 décocher Canal Automatique
- Mettre un Clé WEP et non pas une Clé WPA
- Choisir un mot de passe de 10 Ou 26 caractère hexadécimaux ( de 0 a 9 et de A à F ) pour votre clé WEP.
- Appliquer les paramètre et faite un reboot de votre modem route ( pour Free débranché électriquement et la re-brancher. 

Et la normalement tout doit fonctionné correctement 

Tener moi au courant...


----------



## Keao (24 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Je vien de changer ma clé WEP car trop facilement craquable, j'ai donc remit en WPA TKIP + AES
et sa marche, plus de déconnexion ( pour le moment ) faut aller sur le Mac dans Préférence réseau, AirPort, choisir son réseau, après cliquer sur Avancé... 
Et la dans AirPort choisir votre réseau cliquer sur l'icône modifier un réseau AirPort ( icône craillons ) Puis dans sécurité mettre WPA2 Particulier mettre son Mot de passe et cliquer sur enregistrer après OK Appliquer et voila pour la modification.

Pour ceux qui n'on pas fait leur première configuration faite la configuration et choisir clé WPA2 pour ceux qui on une clé WAP TRIP + AES.
Normalement  sa devrais marcher

Dite moi si sa marche chez vous...


----------



## apparence (25 Septembre 2010)

merci Keao, cela vient de fonctionner.

je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi cela est arrivé... une coupure de courant qui a fait redemarrer la freebox... peut-etre.


----------



## bmn-mac (27 Mai 2011)

Free wifi se connecte ,mais la page d'identification Free ne s'affiche pas:
Aller dans les options de la clef wifi:

Menu Demarrer->Clicker droit sur Ordinateur->Proprietes->Gestionnaire de peripheriques->Double clicker sur Cartes reseau->Double clicker sur sa carte wifi->
Avance->Dans la case Propriete:
Case 802.11d Mettre la valeur sur Enable
Case autres pas toucher.

Le probleme vient du fait que le modem qui diffuse le signal wifi Free est ancien et utilise la 
norme wifi 802.11d ,donc de notre cote ,pour capter ses signaux , il faut l'activer aussi.


----------



## Sushiwa (28 Mai 2011)

euh... tu es au courant que nous somme sur un forum mac ? ^^


----------



## ldt34 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le meme probleme avec mes deux MBP lors du branchement de ma freebox hier. En fait il faut corriger les DNS.
Voila la facon dont j'ai procédé:
-Branchement freebox sans pb/ connexion iMac en direct =OK/ connexion MBP 1= impossible de sortir du réseau.
-Lecture de votre forum, essai de tous les conseils(changt de WPA en WPA2...etc... pour revenir à WPE avec clé 26 signes alphanumériques) sans résultat.
Branchement de l'iMac en Wifi ....sans pb !!!
J'utilise le cable pour brancher le MBP1 en direct....impossible de sortir du réseau !
Débranchement du cable - Passage à nouveau en Wifi et là, l'indicateur Connexions Réseaux(en haut à droite de l'écran)se barre d'un point d'exclamation
- je clique dessus pour voir= une ligne indique "Alerte connexion internet impossible
- je clique sur "continuer" puis un message s'affiche: "vos données DNS ont été changées, la connexion internet devrait être possible". Essai de connexion OK !!
- Je prend le MBP2, je tente la même manip= pas d'assistant et aucun résultat, toujours aucune connexion.
-J'ai alors l'idée de revenir sur l'indicateur "connexions réseaux"- je clique sur"ouvrir preferences réseau"puis sur "avancé" puis je clique sur "DNS" en haut de la boite de dialogue.
-Dans la nouvelle boite de dialogue qui s'ouvre je constate qu'un seul chiffre figure dans la colonne de gauche alors que dans le MBP1 j'ai les lignes suivantes suite à l'intervention de l'assistant:
212.27.40.241
212.27.40.240
-Je fais  manuellement la modif sur MBP2 à l'identique= tentative de connexion....Reussi !!!


Mes réglage sur Freebox (pas Revolution) ont été les suivants: clé WEP 26 caracteres alphanumériques
Mes MBP1 et MBP2 sont des 15' de 2007 (Santa Rosa) sous SNOW 
l'indicateur "connexions réseaux" a été renseigné de la facon suivante:
-choix de la Freebox sur la premiere boite de dialogue 
-puis cliquer sur "avancé" pour avoir la liste des connexions possibles
-double clic sur la colonne "sécurité" de ma freebox pour changer WPA ou autre en WPE
-Clic sur"appliquer"
-Essai de connexion

Bon courage !!!   J'espère que je vous aurai aidé.


----------



## saske (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, ce message est redondant avec le précédent mais je l'ai testé sur une Revolution.

Mon macbook était connecté en wifi, mais pas de connexion internet

Pour résoudre le problème sur OS 10.6 en WIFI avec une Freebox revolution:
Preférences Systeme > Réseau > Airport > Avancé > DNS >
> dans la colonne de gauche appuyer sur "+" 
> ajoutez 212.27.40.240
> toujours dans la colonne de gauche appuyer sur "+"
> ajoutez 212.27.40.241
> ok
> sauvegardez

Et tout fonctionne à merveille.

Bien à vous.


----------



## kevingadais03 (31 Mars 2012)

bonjour j'ai un macbook air, et une freebox révolution, je suis en wifi et sur Utorrent je telecharge avec 200kb/s alors que je suis censer avoir 20mega d' ADSL. est-ce que c'est normal??


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2012)

kevingadais03 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un macbook air, et une freebox révolution, je suis en wifi et sur Utorrent je telecharge avec 200kb/s alors que je suis censer avoir 20mega d' ADSL. est-ce que c'est normal??



Ah la la, on peut plus faire confiance aux gens.
Ils ne sont pas assez nombreux à seeder ce que tu télécharge ! :hosto:


----------



## 2005frederice (21 Juillet 2012)

saske a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, ce message est redondant avec le précédent mais je l'ai testé sur une Revolution.
> 
> Mon macbook était connecté en wifi, mais pas de connexion internet
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette info , depuis que je l'ai fait ,ça fonctionne . 

Solution simple et efficace pour un incompétent dans ce domaine .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Mmmm....

Ce n'est normal qu'il y ait besoin de faire ça.

Dans le champ DNS c'est, par défaut, l'adresse IP du routeur qui doit apparaitre.
Et c'est le routeur qui "gère" les DNS.
C'est conçu comme ça.

Là, vous avez saisi "en dur" des serveurs DNS de Free en service aujourd'hui.

Si demain les adresses changent, vous n'aurez plus accès à Internet.

Alors que si vous mettez dans le champ DNS l'adresse IP du routeur, vous aurez toujours accès à Internet, quelque soit le serveur DNS utilisé par Free.

Voilà à quoi doit ressembler la configuration en DHCP : 
- l'adresse IP en .14 a été attribuée par le modem routeur (box)
- l'adresse du routeur est 192.168.1.1 et s'est renseignée automatiquement
- le serveur DNS s'est également renseigné automatiquement, mais est dans un champ qui permet sa modification éventuelle.


----------



## trongule (23 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'ai réglé mon probleme en rajoutant les codes de free dans la partie DNS. 
Le probleme est que je viens de partir en vacance et du coup je ne peux plus me connecter ici.
Que dois je faire ? C'est très urgent!!!


----------



## Invité (23 Août 2012)

Essaie 8.8.8.8


----------



## François dans l'Eure (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour z'à tous. J'ai eu le même problème. Mac Book Air. OS 10.13.6. Freebox Revolution. Wifi OK (j'ai un autre mac), mais pas de connexion à Internet par Safari ou Discord.Voilà pour l'environnement et la situation. J'ai consulté pas mal de sites dont celui-ci, passé de l'antivirus, bidouillé en suivant les conseils et pas de résultat. Puis m'est venue l'idée de comparer point par point les "Préférences Système", "Réseau", case "Avancé". Tout était semblable d'un mac à l'autre (hormis les numéros d'adresses IPv4, et dans l'onglet "Proxys" une case "Proxy SOCKS" qu'il m'a fallu décocher pour que cela fonctionne. Maintenant, le proxy SOCKS, je ne le connais pas intimement, je ne saurais donc pas dire à quoi il sert. En tout cas, ce proxy sucks. ;-)
En espérant avoir aidé quelqu'un.


----------

